# Final Cut Pro Exporting to avi files



## OraliusJohnosn (Feb 23, 2004)

I was wonder if anybody has good settings that can get good picture and sound in a small file cause i made a five minute movie which is like 100 megs for crappy quality.  There are full dvd movies that are avi files which are great quality and a whole movie in 800 megs i was wondering what kind of settings i would use to get that quality and the smaller size per minute.
Thanks I hope to god you guys know,
Dan O.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Mar 8, 2004)

OraliusJohnosn said:
			
		

> I was wonder if anybody has good settings that can get good picture and sound in a small file cause i made a five minute movie which is like 100 megs for crappy quality.  There are full dvd movies that are avi files which are great quality and a whole movie in 800 megs i was wondering what kind of settings i would use to get that quality and the smaller size per minute.
> Thanks I hope to god you guys know,
> Dan O.





I do. 

First, what you ask can not be really be done within Final Cut Pro. You need a third party compressor software that will turn you movie into a AVI.

The AVI format that you want is better known as "DivX". The whole movie files that you around the Internet that are around 700MB (1 CD) are compressed in DivX format.

DivX codecs are available for the Macintosh, and some are pretty good. Go to this website to find the one that meets your needs:

http://www.dawnload.net/alternative_platforms/mac_software/

Most are shareware and have a front end GUI, so you can pick "Best" etc to meet your needs.

Unfortunately, that means that when you come to save the Final Cut Pro movie, you need to save it in a format that will give you the best quality. Again, save it in the best format that you can.

Hope it helps.


----------

